# favourit snapper plastics



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

im looking to do a bit of fishing around moreton bay this winter chasing squire and wondered what plastics and jigheads people reccommend.

any tips here are appreciated


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ben have a wade through the various Redcliffe trip reports from the past, there is much info there..Scarborough, Margate, Woody Point etc


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYU7unQAAB3fgAASUYXqQAkgEAA//9+wMACtQaqeU/RAYmmkPUNlPUx6kyGGhkyBkYgxMmhpgap4U9CaanqabU0NGQNDIgVJnTLSIXerj0JFYbZrrK7wL7Hk2atrUHsdazlGilPuomWesVTGIDZg6uxD3dQfDW1TkT58gldEghkiuyblIuyqNlO/KH4NYAghRP5I6xdwHQhK1mGIIgwQW5pxwbYv0/HGUQ4EYhEODLLXbRb9HhJyIzsq3yzvWYrczoJYtOYg/g7CBhAWLAxaYMCc2/i7kinChIQp3dOg


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 26, 2007)

I was researching this very topic last night and came across the following article that is worth a read http://www.ttlures.com.au/article_snapper_on_softies.php


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

for snapper and quire in the bay and river i use ecogear large grass minnows and minnows straight tail work great for me :wink: Milan


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Strewth Gibbo - had no idea Tom Cruise had set up a tackle shop in Oz..... maybe he's not so weird....Good article too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

varp said:


> Strewth Gibbo - had no idea Tom Cruise had set up a tackle shop in Oz..... maybe he's not so weird....Good article too.












Geez Tom's put a bit of weight on since I last seen him, too many lamb roasts eh :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Any Gulp 3-5" pattern in pumpkinseed, nuclear chicken, or one of the many scaled (glitter) colours seem to be the goods in PPB this season.


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

well l


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

after yesterday i would have to say the gulp minnow 4" in lime tiger


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

The size of the plastic should resemble the size of bait fish the snapper are currently feeding on. If the local bait is only 3 inch - use a 3 inch plastic, if they are feeding on a 5 inch bait - use a 5 inch plastic.

I carry several packets of Gulp of different sizes and different colours. As the fish in different areas seem to prefer differnt colors. IE at cleveland they prefer 3 inch, pumpkinseed - whilst other areas I use a 5 inch watermelon.

Generally Lime Tiger, Watermelon, Necular Chicken and Pumpkinseed seem to be the go.

Remember that the colour isn't that important as fish can't see all that well. Fish 'hear' the capitation created by the movement of the plastic which is what draws their attention to the bait - after that yes, colour can also be influenced by water clarity. In clear water I use natural looking baits - in other circumstances I will choose colours that will contrast the background.

I also carry some Squdgies and Snapbacks.

As for the actual weight for the jig head - that depends on the current. I mainly use a 1/12 in shallow water, but as I now tend to go deeper, I mainly use a 1/8 - 1/4. But I also carry 1/2 and 3/4 for off-shore reefs.

The hook size I use varys from 1/0 for inshore reefs to 5/0 for offshore.


----------



## Jamie Robley (Mar 24, 2007)

o xq


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Bigger bait = bigger fish!!! (usually - I don't know who wrote the rules, but there are always exceptions))


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

The Salt Water Assassins are my go to plastic for the pink fish... They have produced too many times and too often to not use them.


----------

